# Please help me sex my 2 Azureus



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Hey I am interested in finding out the sex of my two frogs, heres some pics. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Frog 1:


































Frog 2:


























Both Frogs:


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

How old are they?


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> How old are they?


Not exactly sure, I've had them personally for about 6 months. Too early to tell?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

They look pretty young but, based on their toepads, I would think they are two females.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Should I grab a male and put him in there and see what happens?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

IMO they're to young to sex.

I'd wait until they're older and if you end up with two females trade for a male.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Is it me, or do they seem a bit thin? They're old enough to eat as much as they want without getting stressed, and assuming that you have a piece of fruit in the tank as a feeding station.

If you have a pair, you'll know it. The lil lady will get fat fat fat with eggs and she'll be following her feller around, stroking his back. If he has a place in mind, that's where they'll go for their honeymoon.

I have to agree with FrogFreak. They're still pretty young to sex.

IMO, get a little bit of meat on their bones and wait a few more months. Then, if you're still in doubt, download and play an azureus mating call and see if you get any reaction.

keep us posted ~

kristi


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

That's what I was thinking (too thin, especially the first one)...I'm surprised no one else has said it before Kristi. I would work on getting their weight up for a few months, then try sexing. It should be a little easier by about a year old.


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

guppygal said:


> Is it me, or do they seem a bit thin? They're old enough to eat as much as they want without getting stressed, and assuming that you have a piece of fruit in the tank as a feeding station.
> 
> If you have a pair, you'll know it. The lil lady will get fat fat fat with eggs and she'll be following her feller around, stroking his back. If he has a place in mind, that's where they'll go for their honeymoon.
> 
> ...


I am working on fattening them up right now. I am feeding twice daily with d. hydei and supplements. The frogs seem to be plumping up nicely. I will post up pics in a week or two with progress pics. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

WendySHall said:


> That's what I was thinking (too thin, especially the first one)...I'm surprised no one else has said it before Kristi. I would work on getting their weight up for a few months, then try sexing. It should be a little easier by about a year old.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

If you sprinkled in a few flys several times a day you would fatten them up very quickly. Sexing now would be a guess, it should be easier with nice thick frogs.


----------



## cjelley (May 5, 2011)

Update New pics of frog #2, anyone able to tell if he is a male or female yet, p.s. I have been feeding them like crazy, notice any difference in the belly department?

Will supply pictures of the other frog later on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BiondaFenomeno (Sep 2, 2011)

cjelley said:


> Update New pics of frog #2, anyone able to tell if he is a male or female yet, p.s. I have been feeding them like crazy, notice any difference in the belly department?
> 
> Will supply pictures of the other frog later on.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Looks female too me.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Female from the back shape and toe pads


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

She's looking much better! That is a gorgeous frog!


----------

